# السلام عليكم ورحمة اللله وبركاتة حد يعرف فيها كتير(b.r)



## aloooo (19 فبراير 2009)

حد يعرف معلومات عن مواسير br باننجر الشركة المصرية الالمانية
امطلوب منى ريبورت عن اى منتج وكل حاجة عنة 
material
safty
 ولو المنتج دة بيتم فية welding or casting 
عشان كدة اخترت brبس مش لاقية معلومات عنها على النت ا


----------



## صلاح12 (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 أبريل 2009)

أنا سأحاول مساعدتك 
لكن تأكدى من الكلمات التى تكتبيها ، تعودى ذلك ولا تغضبى منى أريد مصلحتك 
safty خطأ والصح Safety

جربى هذه الروابط 

http://ar.tradekey.com/profile_list/cid/0375.htm

http://ar.tradekey.com/ks-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%B1+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%84%D8%A8/

http://12brpipeband.com/

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/foxfield/br_pipe_wagons.htm
​​


----------

